# Help - DNA or Mineral Spirits



## darrin1200 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have been having a problem with the CA finish on my pens. I believe the problem is oils from the wood affecting the CA.

To clean before applying the CA, I planned on using Denatured Alcohol to remove the oils from the wood immediately before finishing. However I have a bottle of Mineral Spirits in my cabinet. Will this serve the same purpose as the DNA. I seem to remember something about a residue left by the mineral spirits.
I would hate to try the mineral spirits just to find out that it will leave a residue behind that might make the problem worse and then have to do it again. (there is not much material left on the pen). On the other hand I would prefer not to bring another chemical into the shop if I don't need it.


Darrin


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 12, 2010)

neither the DNA or mineral spirits are really good for cleaning the blanks before a CA finish . Mineral spirits has oils in it that could affect the CA and DNA has a very high water content which can lead to a cloudy finish . Acetone or CA Accelerator would be a much better choice . No matter what you use make sure that the blank has dried  completely before you do your finish .


----------



## Monty (Jun 12, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> neither the DNA or mineral spirits are really good for cleaning the blanks before a CA finish . Mineral spirits has oils in it that could affect the CA and DNA has a very high water content which can lead to a cloudy finish . Acetone or CA Accelerator would be a much better choice . No matter what you use make sure that the blank has dried  completely before you do your finish .



Ditto....but even acetone contains a trace amount of water.


----------



## Scratch (Jun 12, 2010)

I wipe down every pen about 3x with acetone,
and finish with blo,ca. Acetone works fine for oily woods.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 12, 2010)

Monty said:


> Ditto....but even acetone contains a trace amount of water.


 
Yes it does but DNA has over 60% (IIRC) water in a new unopened can and it absorbs water from the air so that number goes up from there . Acetone has much much less and is not as hygroscopic so it absorbs much less . I use CA accelerator to wipe down my blanks but it is much more expensive then acetone .


----------



## Monty (Jun 12, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Yes it does but DNA has over 60% (IIRC) water in a new unopened can and it absorbs water from the air so that number goes up from there . Acetone has much much less and is not as hygroscopic so it absorbs much less . I use CA accelerator to wipe down my blanks but it is much more expensive then acetone .


That's true. Guess I didn't go far enough in my explination. BTW, I wipe my blanks with CA accelerator (surprise, surprise).


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 12, 2010)

I use acetone, i have also used DNA. I use it sparingly and as of yet I haven't had any problems. I think the potential for issues would go up with the amount you used.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Jun 12, 2010)

So what I'm hearing is using dna to clean your blanks between sanding grits is a bad idea? That acetone would work better?

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes it would and also how long you let it dry afterwards . Most of the complaints I have ever read about cloudy CA finishes had the persons wiping their blanks with DNA or using damp woods . Water can be a real problem so it's best to avoid it as much as possible


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 12, 2010)

mtgrizzly52 said:


> So what I'm hearing is using dna to clean your blanks between sanding grits is a bad idea? That acetone would work better?
> 
> Rick (mtgrizzly52)


Yes , or use CA accelerator . Either way make sure to let your blanks dry throughly before fnishing with  CA .


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 12, 2010)

Ijust use a dry rag between grits.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 12, 2010)

Denatured alcohol or mineral spirits? NEITHER! Butch and Monty are correct. Moisture remover for gasoline and diesel fuel systems is mostly......alcohol. The moisture dissolves into the alcohol and is burned with the fuel and displaces the moisture. Water and alcohol do mix...easily. Alcohol will collect moisture from the air.  The best cleaner, as far as I'm concerned and the only one I use, is CA accelerator purchased in the larger bottles. Monty has it.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Monty said:


> That's true. Guess I didn't go far enough in my explination. BTW, I wipe my blanks with CA accelerator (surprise, surprise).


----------



## darrin1200 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the info.

I just picked up some Acetone, cost was about 1/4 of accelerator. I am fixing 3 pens tonight. 1 Amboyna and 2 Walnut.

I will let you know how I make out.

Darrin


----------

